# update from my first post 6 months ago



## redbird2448 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well a lot has happened.

I had my surgery and the path. report was pappillary, not medullary cancer.hugs4
It was in 4 out of ten lymph nodes, so i had a 150 dose of RI 131 in july.

my 123 scan dose and my wbs after treatment looked clean.
I just had a131 scan dose, and they saw uptake in my right femur, which
makes no sense to me, as i have never had any pain there. She did extra
scans of my shoulders and my upper neck. I just don't get it.

Are the different scan doses ment to catch things on a different (for lack
of a better way to put this)frequency or something?

I also got a new US of my neck which was clean.
Waiting on first tg and tg antibody tests. 
Waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redbird2448 said:


> Well a lot has happened.
> 
> I had my surgery and the path. report was pappillary, not medullary cancer.hugs4
> It was in 4 out of ten lymph nodes, so i had a 150 dose of RI 131 in july.
> ...


It has been a long time. I am so happy to hear from you but I am dismayed to hear what has been going on. No wonder you have not been around; I am sure you have not felt like chatting much.

Redbird..........................has radiology commented on the femur uptake? Will they re-do it?

They are very successful treating this with Recombinant Human Thyroid Stimulating Hormone.

Do you want the link? It could be hard for you to read in that it tells it like it is..

You are in my prayers; I promise you this.


----------



## redbird2448 (Feb 28, 2010)

I got the news that my tg was 0, but that they want an mri of my shoulder
not my femur. 
The assistant goes: that IS your shoulder. Uh not last time i looked. She was the one that also told me to stop taking my synthroid after my thyrogen shots, WRONG. 
So I just made an appointment to speak to the doctor himself and look at my
results with my own eyes.

I did not think to ask her about the antibody test, and I doubt she knows what that is either. (sorry so testy but she is not real helpful)
Hope the shoulder mri thing can be skipped if tg is nil.

I just have to wonder how people that don't study up on this stuff
ever get the right treatment.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redbird2448 said:


> I got the news that my tg was 0, but that they want an mri of my shoulder
> not my femur.
> The assistant goes: that IS your shoulder. Uh not last time i looked. She was the one that also told me to stop taking my synthroid after my thyrogen shots, WRONG.
> So I just made an appointment to speak to the doctor himself and look at my
> ...


Good news about the Tg; very good news. I don't think the assistant is very well informed.

Please let us know when that appt. is to speak to the doctor and if you care to share, I (we) are here for you.

Your name "is" in my prayer list and I will continue. Hoping that what you were told is just a whole big mistake. Miracles do happen. You have had more than your share already here.

Sending hugs,


----------



## redbird2448 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok, My good endo spent nearly an hour with me, and he wants a specific doctor at the nucular lab, to look at those films. He does not know the doc that read the most recent ones, and feels he must be new. 
(thats the incite you get when you talk to your actual doctor)

They labled the femur as contamination of some sort, but not my shoulder.
Thats what they want the mri of.

If the doc he knows reads them, and insists on an mri, then I will go get it, I guess. Just that its a new round of deductables and more, and I was so hopeing I could get a financial break for a little while.
If the doc he likes thinks its nothing, then I don't have to go get the mri, but
we may do another scan dose in July. He will not let me wait a year, regardless. I am ok with what HE says.

One thing he did tell me, and my lab report states, is that ,a negitive tg test is no guarantee that cancer will not come up again, and he has seen many that have.
He had a patient with three clean scans and undetectable tg, come up positive on a routine neck ultrasounnd, so he trusts no single test results.
Each test is just an attempt to find something, and they will use as many
ways to find a problem as they can.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redbird2448 said:


> Ok, My good endo spent nearly an hour with me, and he wants a specific doctor at the nucular lab, to look at those films. He does not know the doc that read the most recent ones, and feels he must be new.
> (thats the incite you get when you talk to your actual doctor)
> 
> They labled the femur as contamination of some sort, but not my shoulder.
> ...


You know what? Your doc is right about the Tg. It is a marker but only for "some" patients. That's the bottom line on that.

I have to say that you do have a very wonderful and well informed doc. Clearly he cares about you and your health.

How wonderful to have had this chat w/your doctor today and he was veryvery reassuring. He is not about to let anything slide by. That is clearly obvious. I am so so glad.

Think positive thoughts as it goes a long way when you are in a battle.

Thank you for the update.


----------

